

Ask HN: What successful "tech" companies ($50mm+) have non-technical founders? - miller4191

It's hard to define "tech company," but perhaps the majority of the company's business coming through online / software channels. Examples include: BirchBox, Warby Parker, etc.
======
kurtvarner
Etsy - Robert Kalin

Groupon - Andrew Mason

LivingSocial - Tim O'Shaughnessy

Fab - Jason Goldberg

Mahalo - Jason Calacanis

Gilt Group - Kevin Ryan

ShoeDazzle - Brian Lee

LegalZoom - Brian Lee

...But yes, you should still learn to code.

~~~
ifearthenight
And sadly the second one on your list is not only non-technical but also non-
business mathematics savvy :)

[http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/23/technology/groupon_revenue/i...](http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/23/technology/groupon_revenue/index.htm)

------
philipdlang
Would Zappos count?

